# Quadra-Fire Deliveries



## kbjelka (Aug 11, 2008)

Anybody else finding their Quadra-Fire Dealer missing install dates?  Mine has been pushed back twice.  My stove was ordered the first week of June and is now not scheduled to arrive until the last week of October.


----------



## slls (Aug 11, 2008)

What model did you order?


----------



## cncpro (Aug 11, 2008)

I ordered a Quad CB1200 the first week of June and took delivery mid July which was a few weeks earlier than promised.  I was pretty happy about that because I am an extremely impatient person.  Fully installed now and works great.


----------



## kbjelka (Aug 11, 2008)

The model I ordered Castile Insert in Flat Black.  The dealer did say that most of their orders from Quad had been delayed.   They said the October date was a worst case scenario and they hoped to get it sooner.


----------



## slls (Aug 11, 2008)

I was suppose to get mine in 8 weeks, the 8 weeks will be up Thursday.


----------



## kpereyra (Aug 12, 2008)

Groundhog said:
			
		

> The model I ordered Castile Insert in Flat Black.  The dealer did say that most of their orders from Quad had been delayed.   They said the October date was a worst case scenario and they hoped to get it sooner.


I called my dealer last week and he said we were still on target for mid-Sept.  Mind if I ask which dealer?  I'm in Western CT also.


----------



## kbjelka (Aug 12, 2008)

I'll send you a PM on the dealer.  I'd rather not identify them publicly since they have been great with the exception of providing unrealistic dates.  Seems to be more of a problem with Quadra-Fire based on what they tell me.


----------



## kpereyra (Aug 12, 2008)

Groundhog said:
			
		

> I'll send you a PM on the dealer.  I'd rather not identify them publicly since they have been great with the exception of providing unrealistic dates.  Seems to be more of a problem with Quadra-Fire based on what they tell me.



Got it.  Thanks


----------



## kbjelka (Aug 12, 2008)

Hey slls, please let me know what news comes on Thursday regarding your install.  I'm starting to feel like I am the only one experiencing a several month delay.


----------



## bostonbaked (Aug 13, 2008)

This is right off Quads website not easy to find as it should be. So is your dealer full of bull look and see. WE DON"T KNOW NOTHING they say the company don't tell us what were getting. Yea right BULLS**T                                                                                       http://www.quadrafire.com/customer_care/prodavailability.pdf


----------



## offingmoot (Aug 13, 2008)

i ordered a santa fe insert 7/31 just before prices went up i was promised it would be in stock in time for an 8/19 install. just called the shop and the only part they dont have is the nickel door trim should arrive 9/19
they had the stove within a week


----------



## bostonbaked (Aug 13, 2008)

Offingmoot, Are they charging you the increased price? I bought/ordered with a grand down on July 1st. and looks like I may be stuck paying it. Was told today by the Regonial sales Manager That all stoves that SHIPPED after August 4th. would be at the higher price. I told him I smell a rat and he is checking with coprate to see if I'm stuck with it. He says he'll get back to me. We'll see.


----------



## offingmoot (Aug 13, 2008)

my dealer was great...when i finally ordered it was late on the 31st they already had all the new prices in their computer.....not only did they ring me up for the cheaper prices, they let me send them my deposit as a check so i could save 3% by paying cash i thought it was awesome
i remember him saying they had a certain amount promised from Quad and it was just a a matter of getting it shipped from the wharehouse to their store.


----------



## kbjelka (Aug 13, 2008)

I guess the silver lining in my situation is that they are honoring the prices quoted in June despite the price increase.  This despite the fact that I put nothing down on the order.  Granted I have not received anything yet and the delivery date has changed several times.  I guess time will tell if they stand by their word on the pricing.


----------



## slls (Aug 13, 2008)

Groundhog said:
			
		

> Hey slls, please let me know what news comes on Thursday regarding your install.  I'm starting to feel like I am the only one experiencing a several month delay.



I went to the store today and said my 8 weeks were up, he said another 4-6 weeks. Well that is still warm weather for install. He told me any stoves ordered now would be delivered between 1-09 and 4-09.


----------



## kbjelka (Aug 13, 2008)

Thanks for the update.  That sounds about the same as story I'm getting from my dealer.  Now I don't feel singled out. Misery loves company.


----------



## stejus (Aug 13, 2008)

Ordered mine over the phone on July 26th.  Went to dealer today to discuss install.  Asked when the stove is arriving and they paused and looked at a long list.   I overheard someone say he's all set.  I aksed what do you mean "all set"?.  They told me they had to call a large number of customers to tell them they were not getting the stove they thought they were getting in August and it may be Jan before they arrive.  I asked what about mine that you promised was on the truck.  They told me it will be deliverd sometime in August.


----------



## kbjelka (Aug 13, 2008)

Keep us posted on your August date.  My dealer told me several times I was all set for August only to push it to the end of October at the last minute.  Hope it works out for you.


----------



## dsnedegar3 (Aug 14, 2008)

I ordered my Mount Vernon AE insert around 7/1 and delivery was supposed to be 8/30.  Dealer is getting no communication at this point from Quadrafire regarding shipment.  They say they are supposed to get and update, but they never do.


----------



## bigbird (Aug 14, 2008)

This is the same exact thing i went through with Harman.  And it did not turn out good.


----------



## dsnedegar3 (Aug 14, 2008)

That's why I went with Quadrafire, even though they are owned by the same company.   I wouldn't want to be a dealer of Haman/Quadrafire who has to deal with the end-user.


----------



## kbjelka (Aug 14, 2008)

Daves said:
			
		

> That's why I went with Quadrafire, even though they are owned by the same company.   I wouldn't want to be a dealer of Haman/Quadrafire who has to deal with the end-user.



Check out the thread "Not always the dealers fault" and you'll find some dealers want to level the blame on consumers.  Apparently being a dealer would be great if it wasnt for those damn customers.


----------



## dsnedegar3 (Aug 14, 2008)

I'm not blaming my dealer, I'm  blaming the manufacturer for lack of communication with their dealers.  There is all sorts of blame that can go around, but at the end of the day, if the dealer has placed  orders for months in advance and with the onoing issues, you would think they would try to provide better updates to their dealers about order status.


----------



## kbjelka (Aug 14, 2008)

I'm not bashing the dealer either but I think these guys blaming customers is BS.  I have been very patient with my dealer and they have been very apologetic.


----------



## bostonbaked (Aug 14, 2008)

Daves, If you look up at message 9 and click the link to Quads' site you will see they claim all dealers have been told what their getting up through November.  If you look at the post titled IS MY DEALER FULL OF IT you'll see the crap I as well as many others went, or are going through. Happy to say after getting the same lame answers I started to push the issue and I picked up my Santa Fe this morning. They made it a really crappy experiance all in all. Things had to get nasty to get any action out of them. The squeaky wheel gets the grease. I'm not to worried that they will try to withhold or delay service because the law states if they do they have problems. I hope I don't need them but if I do, they have no choice but to preform. I also ran the issue of the increases in price that came in August being applied to july purchases past my lawyer and he says I will have to live with it. He said as long as they told me that was the deal. He said I had the option to walk. He did think it was a crappy way to do business and thought I should groan to the home office which I have done. Good luck It appears there way more bad dealers than good. Some folks seem to be very happy with their dealers. I'm NOT!!


----------



## teddy1971 (Aug 14, 2008)

I'm happy to report that the Quadrafire AE that I ordered on July 5th just arrived at my dealer and is schedule for installation at the begining of september. I had an opportunity get the stove from another dealer but he wanted to charge me $1300 more for the same setup. I'm glad I stayed with my original order (thanks to you guys and your advice). The stove was scheduled to arrive in early to mid september so arrival dates will just depend on how quickly Quadrafire can ship out to your dealer. Just be patient and I'm certain most everyone will receive their stove before it gets really cold. By the way I paid $4400 for the MT Vernon AE with hearth pad, installation and two tons of Mountain Creek Pellets. This was before the increase went into affect and the dealer did not try to make me pay the difference in cost. Make sure you are dealing with a dealer that is on the up and up. How they treat you now may be a reflection of how they treat you if your stove is down and you need service. I will post pictures once the installation has been completed. Good Luck to All.


----------



## bostonbaked (Aug 14, 2008)

Teddy1971, Good for you. Another one comming on line. Just picked up my Santa Fe this morning.


----------



## kbjelka (Aug 14, 2008)

That's good news Teddy1971.  Sounds like you got a screaming deal to boot.  Good luck with the stove.


----------



## lsirois (Aug 15, 2008)

Ordered a Quad Castile insert on June 7th with 4 tons of pellets.  The dealer scheduled an install date of Aug 26th.  They said that the stove would get delivered with the pellets and that they would call sometime in June or July to schedule a delivery.  They did call and everything was delivered yesterday.  The delivery guys took a look at my setup to make sure that there would be no surprises on Aug 26th.  The confirmed the install date.  I wanted a Harman and became really upset with the dealer's attitude, so I went with Quadrafire...and that was before this whole Harman-mess.  I am very pleased with the Quadrafire dealer so far.  No BS.


----------



## kbjelka (Aug 15, 2008)

Always wanted to live in New Hampshire, now I have one more reason.  Congradulations in the new stove.  Glad to hear things are working out for people.  I ordered the same unit.  Let me know how you make out firing it up.


----------



## bostonbaked (Aug 15, 2008)

What Grounghog said ( plus 1) If the real estate market was not so bad I would be there now. Great State   Live Free Or Die !


----------



## stejus (Aug 22, 2008)

I put a deposit down in July when my dealer told me my Castile was on the truck for an August delivery.  I just got called last night and they now tell me the shipment has been delayed becasue of backorders at Quadra-Fire.  They now expext it to arrive on Dec 15th.    I need to make a decision to hang on or get my deposit back and wait until next year when there's an boat load of pellet stove inventory!


----------



## kbjelka (Aug 22, 2008)

Sounds like the same experience I had.  I am courious if they gave you 12/15 as a hard date or worst case?  My dealer is telling me 10/21 is the worst case but they are hoping to have mine sooner.  My order was placed in mid June.


----------



## stejus (Aug 22, 2008)

Groundhog said:
			
		

> Sounds like the same experience I had.  I am courious if they gave you 12/15 as a hard date or worst case?  My dealer is telling me 10/21 is the worst case but they are hoping to have mine sooner.  My order was placed in mid June.



I don't know for sure because the person I spoke with was not the sales rep, she was in the accounting dept.  She asked if I wanted a credit on my credit card.   She did mention Dec 15th as when they expect the delivery.   I'm not sure I want to believe any Quad dealer at this point.   This dealer kept telling me its on the truck.  Then she told me I was one of the lucky ones who ordered just in time so I was safe with my Aug delivery.  Then I get this call to tell me it's now December.     

I had another experience with another Quad dealer.   They told me nothing until March 09.   Three days later he calls me on the phone and leaves a message that they have some coming in October.   I didn't call back because I already put a deposit down with this other dealer.

I think I am going to wait it out and I may even change my mind and go with an insert vs a freestand.   This will give me more time to think about it.


----------



## slls (Aug 22, 2008)

I saw my dealer last week, I was told some June orders were coming in. I ordered 6-19 and nothing yet.


----------



## kbjelka (Aug 22, 2008)

stejus said:
			
		

> Groundhog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's funny because after dealing with the sales guys for months I was shifted over to a women in accounting when the news got real bad.


----------



## in-control (Aug 25, 2008)

Our dealer in Central mass just sent out a letter stating that Qaudra-Fire over estimated their ability to produce stoves and now any insert purchased after 7/1/08 had a "TBD" delivery date.  Originally it was Jan.09'.  We shall see.


----------



## kbjelka (Aug 25, 2008)

Oh man, I just picked up two more tons of pellets for a total of four.  I ordered my stove on 6/15 and my dealer has missed two dates already.  If they give me the TBD story now I am going to flip out.  This sucks!


----------



## slls (Aug 25, 2008)

I am sure hoping you get yours.


----------



## kbjelka (Aug 25, 2008)

slls said:
			
		

> I am sure hoping you get yours.



I hope you get yours too.  I was trying to hold off till the end of this month to call my dealer again but I may call this week.  I'll post an update when I do.


----------



## bostonbaked (Aug 25, 2008)

Groundhog said:
			
		

> Oh man, I just picked up two more tons of pellets for a total of four. I ordered my stove on 6/15 and my dealer has missed two dates already. If they give me the TBD story now I am going to flip out. This sucks!


 Groundhog, I was wondering, are you going to do your own install ? The reason I ask is because I have a theory .The dealers are going to make sure that someone who is not planing to do their own install will get their stove first.  After all if you just buy a stove they only make a profit on the stove . If they are installing the stove they make lots more money,  pipe mark-up, labor and such. Just an opinion, but I hope you get your stove.


----------



## kbjelka (Aug 25, 2008)

bostonbaked said:
			
		

> Groundhog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am not doing the install so they are definitely getting their fair share of profit out of me. I figure by the time I hump the stove to the hearth and buy the liner it's not worth doing it myself. I am finding it hard to believe that they have not received enough stoves since June to get my install done. I've been pretty easy on them about missing the first two dates so maybe they are taking care of the squeaky wheels. I'm hoping nice guys don't finish last in this case. My other concern is that once the stove arrives the installers will be so backed up that it may cause another delay. I'll keep you all posted.


----------



## dsnedegar3 (Aug 25, 2008)

Anyone order out of the Quadrafire dealer in Meriden CT?   I ordered last week of June and was told it was due last week of August.   When I inquire, they say they haven't heard any revised dates -- that was a few weeks ago.   Have not been called yet, and their e-mail was full.

Just curious -- anyone have any recent news Mount Vernon AEs on delivery from this dealer?


----------



## jack1888 (Aug 26, 2008)

ordered my castile on july 3 was do to come in sept  I picked it up saturday


----------



## kbjelka (Aug 26, 2008)

Congradulations jack1888 that's good news.  Maybe there is hope for those of us waiting as well.


----------



## dsnedegar3 (Aug 26, 2008)

Just talke to my dealer on my July 1 Quadrafire Mount Vernon AE Insert order -- it's coming in no sooner than Jan 1, with no real delivery commitment timeframe at the moment.


----------



## in-control (Aug 27, 2008)

I was just updated that my order, July 18th, for a MT Vernon will be in on Dec./Jan. time frame.  I must say that our dealer is working hard on this and keeping the customers updated with on-line updates and e-mails.


----------



## firewarrior820 (Aug 27, 2008)

call "buy the fire" in oxford maine 207-539-9930 he may be able to help you out


----------



## kbjelka (Aug 28, 2008)

Just spoke with my dealer.  My stove ordered 6/15 will be on the next truck.  She said she would not have a firm date by next Tuesday but it would be very soon.  I'll keep you all posted...


----------



## bostonbaked (Aug 28, 2008)

Groundhog said:
			
		

> Just spoke with my dealer.  My stove ordered 6/15 will be on the next truck.  She said she would not have a firm date by next Tuesday but it would be very soon.  I'll keep you all posted...


 That's good news Groundhog. I hope it stays on track. I know how nerve racking it is.


----------



## kbjelka (Aug 29, 2008)

bostonbaked said:
			
		

> Groundhog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks, I think the stove order is most of the reason I recently started taking daily heartburn medication.  Can't wait till I have something installed that can burn the four tons of pellets I have in the basement.


----------



## bostonbaked (Aug 29, 2008)

well, save those Tums and Rolaids, you can toss them to the oil man as he passes right on by your house this winter.


----------



## buckscrape (Aug 29, 2008)

Ordered Quadra Fire Classic Bay 1200 FS end of May, delivered and installed yesterday the 29th. Bring on the COLD......!


----------



## DiggerJim (Aug 29, 2008)

bostonbaked said:
			
		

> well, save those Tums and Rolaids, you can toss them to the oil man as he passes right on by your house this winter.


I have want it to get cold now so I can start doing that. My wife figures that with our luck oil will drop $3 and it will be an abnormally warm winter -- and all due to the purchase of the stove & pellets...which still nets out as a good thing if that's what it takes.


----------



## rona (Aug 29, 2008)

If you look back to 05 there was a shortage of stoves and everyone was calling all the dealers wanting a stove. Of course the dealers didn't have one but would write that phone message as a potential sale and reacted by telling the factory they needed X number of stoves. So the factory reacted by adding a second shift or building a building and adding another line of production. Most of the popular companys did this and kept building stoves. Then the price of corn went up and demand dropped like a rock which was a disastor for the stove companies and their dealers. Now they are sitting on stoves they can't sell and the companies are caught with a large invetory that is costing them money. That is why Harman got sold to the folks who own Quadra-Fire, St Croix is owned by another company and also why you could buy a Bixby for 1750.00 on E-Bay last summer and fall.
   Lots of dealers got burned on those deals and like now the dealers word is only as good as the company he is working with. Harman and Quadrafire are trying  but a line can only produce so many stoves. Also they won't put themself in the same position as they were in a few years ago.  From their viewpoint it is better to not make as many stoves and be able to sell them all at a handsome profit then to have a surplus and be paying interest.
   Having said that it is maddening to be treated this way when you expect something because you made a deal and it goes bad through no fault of yours.
  I have a friend who ordered a bunch of Harman stoves in that fiasco and still has close to 20 PC45s to sell so it isn't all roses no matter where you sit.


----------



## in-control (Aug 29, 2008)

rona said:
			
		

> If you look back to 05 there was a shortage of stoves and everyone was calling all the dealers wanting a stove. Of course the dealers didn't have one but would write that phone message as a potential sale and reacted by telling the factory they needed X number of stoves. So the factory reacted by adding a second shift or building a building and adding another line of production. Most of the popular companys did this and kept building stoves. Then the price of corn went up and demand dropped like a rock which was a disastor for the stove companies and their dealers. Now they are sitting on stoves they can't sell and the companies are caught with a large invetory that is costing them money. That is why Harman got sold to the folks who own Quadra-Fire, St Croix is owned by another company and also why you could buy a Bixby for 1750.00 on E-Bay last summer and fall.
> Lots of dealers got burned on those deals and like now the dealers word is only as good as the company he is working with. Harman and Quadrafire are trying  but a line can only produce so many stoves. Also they won't put themself in the same position as they were in a few years ago.  From their viewpoint it is better to not make as many stoves and be able to sell them all at a handsome profit then to have a surplus and be paying interest.
> Having said that it is maddening to be treated this way when you expect something because you made a deal and it goes bad through no fault of yours.
> I have a friend who ordered a bunch of Harman stoves in that fiasco and still has close to 20 PC45s to sell so it isn't all roses no matter where you sit.



I understand the dealer and Mfg. problem well.  However they should have learned from the past and should be able to now give accurate delivery dates - not a one or two month delivery window.  They know how many stoves they can produce an hour and should be able to que up the orders, fist in first out, to give accurate dates.  Waiting 4 months for product is not my problem - it's the loose way they commit.  Also if a dealer and Mfg. take a customers $ they should commit to the customer a specific Sales/Work order so the customer can track it thru the system, on-line, lots of mfg.'s do this and its very comforting to the customers.  I also think that if they miss a deadline they should discount the product to the customer.  Customers pay penalties for missing payments - mfg. should pay for missing delivery of product.  

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## rona (Aug 29, 2008)

Customers pay penalties for missing payments -mfg should pay for missing delivery of product. LOL Dream on my friend I agree life would be nice if everything went as planned. Seems like if you want perfection in this modern world you have to do it yourself.


----------



## in-control (Aug 29, 2008)

rona said:
			
		

> Customers pay penalties for missing payments -mfg should pay for missing delivery of product. LOL Dream on my friend I agree life would be nice if everything went as planned. Seems like if you want perfection in this modern world you have to do it yourself.



I write contracts with suppliers and believe me - their penalties for missing a delivery - and their escallating.  All I am saying is that the Mfg's, in this case Quadra-fire, needs to get their act together and stop this loosy goosy stuff.


----------



## DiggerJim (Aug 29, 2008)

rona said:
			
		

> ...demand dropped like a rock which was a disastor for the stove companies and their dealers. Now they are sitting on stoves they can't sell and the companies are caught with a large invetory that is costing them money.


I keep reading about all this unsold inventory here but if that's the case why is there so much unmet demand? If there was unsold inventory, it's gone now -- or triple shame on the mfg for not being able to simply ship the stuff out of inventory vs. needing to build it.


----------



## rona (Aug 30, 2008)

It was reported that Harman had 23000 units unsold last winter. Then this spring the factory had a special sale in which you could get a 2900.00 stove for 2199.00  But who is to say those stoves stayed in the USA?
   Bixby had a large surplus and they were sold on E-Bay with no warranty but at a discounted price.  
   People are looking at pellet stoves not corn stoves right now and they should be looking at units that will burn either one or both because who knows what will happen down the road.


----------



## kbjelka (Aug 30, 2008)

I understand the dealer and Mfg. problem well.  However they should have learned from the past and should be able to now give accurate delivery dates - not a one or two month delivery window.  They know how many stoves they can produce an hour and should be able to que up the orders, fist in first out, to give accurate dates.  Waiting 4 months for product is not my problem - it's the loose way they commit.  Also if a dealer and Mfg. take a customers $ they should commit to the customer a specific Sales/Work order so the customer can track it thru the system, on-line, lots of mfg.'s do this and its very comforting to the customers.  I also think that if they miss a deadline they should discount the product to the customer.  Customers pay penalties for missing payments - mfg. should pay for missing delivery of product.  

Just my 2 cents.[/quote]

I agree with In-Control.  I understand it's difficult to tool up for a spike in demand but at least provide a resonably accurate date.  My dealer originally promised July 2nd then pushed to the beginning of August.  When August came I called only to get an end of October date.  Meantime I'm buying pellets, giving away my cord wood and selling my wood stove based on empty promises.  Sure would have been less frustrating to have some realistic expectations.  I'm not looking for compensation but I think it would be in the dealers best interest long term to give accurate dates.


----------



## rona (Aug 30, 2008)

It isn't fair I agree with that and my sympathies are with the customer. Never meant to give the impression I agreed with what is happening. Having said that  there really isn't much that can be done unless you want to sue for nonperformance and I suppose after doing that you won't have very good customer relations with your dealer. 
    You know hindsight is 100%. If we were all able to predict the future  we could have bought shares in a big oil company like the politicians  and at least made a little bit to off set the added expense of oil.


----------



## kbjelka (Aug 30, 2008)

Despite the nightmare this pellet stove order has been I'm still pretty happy with my dealer.  They could do a much better job communicating but I'm sure they are swamped and dreading each customers reaction.  This thing has been giving me some heartburn but I've been really cool with them and they've been pretty straight with me after the second missed date.  If the weather gets colder I may not be as nice.  Lets hope my stove comes soon or Indian summer sticks around for a while.


----------



## kt1i (Aug 30, 2008)

Very interesting. My SantaFe freestanding was ordered early June and installed mid August. However, the manufacturer's label inside the left side door says that it was manufactured in Sept. 2006. Has anyone else run into this. BTW, despite rumors to the contrary it was made in USA.


----------



## stejus (Aug 30, 2008)

This is simply a spike in pellet stove demand and manufacturers didn't see it coming. Record oil prices were always on the horizon, but no one saw June/July 2008 coming.   

As stated many times in this post, production lines can be increased, but not enough to satisfy the demand for the product.   I  don't know how true this is.  I was told by a dealer that Quad is changing out wood stove lines and replacing them with more pellet stove lines.  This is not an overnight change out so the output could be months before it's fully operational.  There's also upstream suppliers that need to adjust their parts to Quad for increased demand of Pellet stoves.  All these changes will increase output, but not in the short term.   There's also a chance this could backfire and demand falls and then there will be a surplus of pellet stoves (not a bad thing for consumers).


----------



## kbjelka (Aug 30, 2008)

kt1i said:
			
		

> Very interesting. My SantaFe freestanding was ordered early June and installed mid August. However, the manufacturer's label inside the left side door says that it was manufactured in Sept. 2006. Has anyone else run into this. BTW, despite rumors to the contrary it was made in USA.



That is interesting.  When my dealer missed my August first date they told me that Quadra-Fire was attempting to pull back unsold stock from all it's dealers across the country and redistribute it out to dealers with waiting lists.  That might explain the 9/06 manufacture date of your brand new stove.  I also wonder if they were made in the USA back then but not now.  You may have lucked out getting a US made stove.  Glad to hear you got your stove, that must be a relief!


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 30, 2008)

Groundhog said:
			
		

> I also wonder if they were made in the USA back then but not now.  You may have lucked out getting a US made stove.  Glad to hear you got your stove, that must be a relief!



The Classic Bay is the one that is made in China.


----------



## rona (Aug 31, 2008)

I think you would be surprised to find out that even if they say made in the USA some of the components are made in other countries And that includes all companies not just Quadra Fire.


----------



## in-control (Sep 3, 2008)

Hello All;

I just recieved the below note from Quadra-Fire via our dealer:

==================================================================================================================================================================

September 2, 2008
Dear Quadra-Fire Purchaser:
Currently, Quadra-Fire is experiencing unprecedented demand for pellet and wood appliances. With oil prices skyrocketing we have received four times the normal orders for this same time last year. Regions of the country that are dependent upon home heating oil have seen the sharpest rise in pellet and wood appliance demand.
Your purchase is of the highest importance to us. We have implemented an aggressive production plan so we can deliver your appliance as quickly as possible. We have hired 120 new employees and made significant investment in capital equipment. This increased production plan is under way and we are already producing more than previously planned.
Even with these improvements, demand is exceeding our current production capabilities. We appreciate your patience and understanding as we work to deliver your product. As a consumer who has chosen to address our national energy crisis with the purchase of an alternative fuel appliance from Quadra-Fire, remember you are making a long term investment. We hope you realize it is worth waiting for this Quadra-Fire appliance. It will provide you with warmth for your home and savings for your budget for many years to come.
Thank you for your patience and purchase.


Jeni A. Forman
Quadra-Fire Brand Manager


----------



## DiggerJim (Sep 3, 2008)

in-control said:
			
		

> I just recieved the below note from Quadra-Fire via our dealer:


Sounds an awful lot like the Harman "communications". 

Doesn't say much.


----------



## kbjelka (Sep 4, 2008)

in-control said:
			
		

> Hello All;
> 
> I just recieved the below note from Quadra-Fire via our dealer:
> 
> ...



Did your dealer revise your date based on the above letter, or are you still looking at the Dec./Jan. time frame you mentioned in your previous post?


----------



## in-control (Sep 4, 2008)

Groundhog said:
			
		

> in-control said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The dealer is still stating a Dec/Jan date.


----------



## kbjelka (Sep 6, 2008)

Spoke with my dealer last week.  Told me I was real close to getting my stove and the they should have a solid date this week.  After not hearing back this week as promised called today and was told Quad has provided them no more info.  Somewhere between Quadra-Fire and the dealers the straight talk express is off the tracks.  Any others hearing back on thier stoves?


----------



## dsnedegar3 (Sep 6, 2008)

I got the Dec/Jan date.  If its like Harman and turns into March April, and oil keeps dropping, I may decide not to take delivery and save the $5K and sell my pellets to my neighbor.  I'd lose my deposit, but with pellets going up and oil dropping combined with a spring time delivery  - it may make sense.

Now that they've used the "our systems were not working properly" and they clearly understand their order backlog, there is no reason to miss the timeframe they've given... we'll see.


----------



## JustWood (Sep 6, 2008)

Daves said:
			
		

> I got the Dec/Jan date.  If its like Harman and turns into March April, and oil keeps dropping, I may decide not to take delivery and save the $5K and sell my pellets to my neighbor.  I'd lose my deposit, but with pellets going up and oil dropping combined with a spring time delivery  - it may make sense.
> 
> Now that they've used the "our systems were not working properly" and they clearly understand their order backlog, there is no reason to miss the timeframe they've given... we'll see.



What if a month after you sell your stove, say around Memorial day , oil goes to $6.17/gal.  You'll be kicking yourself in the CROTCH!  At that time delivey dates will be out 2-3 years and stoves will be $9199.95 + instalation.
Have patients my friend. When oil runs out, THEN and only THEN will pellets be more $ than oil!


----------



## mascoma (Sep 6, 2008)

If oil stays a this weeks prices or less for a bit I bet there will suddenly be lots of reasonably prices pellets available come December.  at $1 a gallon less today than June 5 when I ordered my stove I know it will take a bit longer to pay for the stove but it's nice to have a plan B in place.


----------



## kbjelka (Sep 8, 2008)

I don't know what the hell is up with my dealer.  Every time I call I get a different story.  If I didn't have four tons of pellets in the basement I would seriously consider scrapping the pellet plan this year.  This is the worst retail experience I have ever had, and I'm no spring chicken.  Maybe all the blame lies with HHT but it does not seem like the dealer is giving me a straight story either.  I think the onlly thing getting burned around here this fall is me!


----------



## chas (Sep 8, 2008)

This is my first stove the experience is the worst I have had purchasing anything.  I ordered my stove on June 9th from a Seekonk dealer they have missed 3 dates for delivery now I'm being told they will receive it on Dec 4th yea right and Santa is coming soon..  With all the issues I'm reading I won't help them by cancelling it.  What a business it could be if someone really offered customer service..


----------



## MishMouse (Sep 8, 2008)

For people having troubles getting Harman pellet stoves you might want to check out of your area and see if the dealer will ship to your location. It may cost a few extra bucks shipping but you may be able to get your stove this year. As to support you may have to work something out with your dealer since he over sold his inventory and his stove pledges and he is unable to delivery your stove.

I went to my dealer on Saturday to get a gasket repaired and he still has pellet stoves in stock.  In my area we had a run on wood stoves. Another option would be if your dealer has a supply of wood stoves is to have your dealer contact the dealer in Park Rapids, MN and see if they could make a trade. Don't know if either of these options would work, but if you want your stove this year it may be worth a try.


----------



## in-control (Sep 8, 2008)

I am looking at this from a long term perspective and independence from Oil, as much as possible.  Once the stove is intalled my only interaction with the dealer will be for a yearly service and or warrenty work.  I am more then a little frustrated with my $ going oversea's where the Saudi' are building the next global financial center to complete with Wall street.  Oh - BTW they are also buying up the alternate energy companies in the US.  

Also go to PelletHeat.com where you can see the cost comparision.  For oil it's ~2.25gal - we are along way from that.


----------



## imacman (Sep 8, 2008)

in-control said:
			
		

> I am more then a little frustrated with my $ going overseas where the Saudi' are building the next global financial center to complete with Wall street.  Oh - BTW they are also buying up the alternate energy companies in the US.



I am just as frustrated as you are with the greatest transfer of wealth in the history of the world going on when we send $$ to other countries for crude oil, but to be fair, the Saudi's are one of the smaller suppliers of crude to the US(approx 15%).  Canada and Mexico are our largest suppliers of crude oil.......

Just thought I'd mention it.


----------



## chas (Sep 8, 2008)

I agree with you macman all I'm asking for is if the date slips a simple phone call with a new date.


----------



## slls (Sep 8, 2008)

macman said:
			
		

> in-control said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If Mexico is making such big money selling oil they should be able to make jobs for there citizens. There is no reason why Mexicans need to cross the border to get work. What I know of Mexico is really rich or really poor, no middle class, BTW we are getting there as I write.


----------



## kbjelka (Sep 11, 2008)

Anybody else getting updates on their Quadra-fire orders?  I know a few of you guys were expecting stoves this month.  My dealer sounded very upbeat early last week that I was next on the list and my stove would be on the next truck.  By Friday the story was back to who knows when it will come in and they would call me with an update.  Just hoping to here a few more success stories.  Bring them on...


----------



## chas (Sep 11, 2008)

Seeing I ordered in June and I being told it would ship to the dealer on Dec 4th;  I really don't expect to have it before 2009.  The best I can hope for is a mild winter.  If it goes into 2009 I will cancel my order and when the heating season is over look again but this time a different dealer and manufacturer.  Quadra-Fire is not worth all the customer support issues they provide.  American auto manufactures and Quadra-Fire have lots of similarities each is slow to react to a changing market and customer needs.


----------



## in-control (Sep 11, 2008)

I was told Dec./Jan and am expecting it then.  With the price of home heating Oil going down each day the momentum should stop and orders may be cancelled.  It is not just Quadra-Pro - it's any stove esp. inserts - every dealer, regardless of the stove manufacure has told me the same thing - nothing till next year.

I am hoping that it will be earlier but my dealer is sticking to the dates that they gave me the day that I purchased the stove.  I can understand the logic of cancelling and looking around next spring but all you will do is bounce into the orders from 08 and the pricing may not come down.  Basically why bother to start the cycle again.


----------



## imacman (Sep 11, 2008)

dogday said:
			
		

> If it goes into 2009 I will cancel my order and when the heating season is over look again but this time a different dealer and manufacturer.



IMO, I think that unless you really dislike the stoves they make (and I have pretty much heard good things about them...they were my second choice), I wouldn't cancel the order.  Buying next spring will not assure quick delivery, and almost assuredly will include a price hike.  If you get it in January/Feb., at least you will have approx 2 1/2 - 3 1/2 months of burning to begin to save $  toward the stove paying for itself.

My 2 cents.


----------



## ms&c (Sep 11, 2008)

Quad dealers went from selling one or two pellet stoves a month to 50 to 100 per week. No one could see that much of an increace coming quad is going to need a little time to try and get caught up. Getting all the parts they need such as blowers takes a little while.


----------



## buckscrape (Sep 11, 2008)

MS&C;you bring up a good point what about parts availability for stoves breakind down, i.e blowers etc. what's your take on that?


----------



## ms&c (Sep 11, 2008)

It all depends on your dealers parts inventory We stock two or more of all parts for are pellet stoves for emergancy repairs for are customers


----------



## kpereyra (Sep 13, 2008)

Groundhog said:
			
		

> Anybody else getting updates on their Quadra-fire orders?  I know a few of you guys were expecting stoves this month.  My dealer sounded very upbeat early last week that I was next on the list and my stove would be on the next truck.  By Friday the story was back to who knows when it will come in and they would call me with an update.  Just hoping to here a few more success stories.  Bring them on...



I got a call yesterday to schedule my install for Tuesday, Sept 16, which is the exact date they originally told me.  From our earlier PMs, it is the same dealer as yours.  Perhaps its a different story for inserts vs free-standing stoves?


----------



## kbjelka (Sep 14, 2008)

kpereyra said:
			
		

> Groundhog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great news, is yours an insert or free-stander?


----------



## kpereyra (Sep 14, 2008)

free-standing


----------



## teddy1971 (Sep 14, 2008)

Groundhog said:
			
		

> kpereyra said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mine was also a free standing stove.


----------



## kbjelka (Sep 15, 2008)

Well a fellow Hearth.com member picked up my Jotul Castine today.  Sold it on the board to make room for my Quadra-Fire Castile that failed to arrived twice already.  Now I am walking by an empty hearth in the dining room and 4 tons of pellets in the basement.  Man has it been a long 4 months. Seems like forever.  All I need is the first frost to really push me over the edge!


----------



## kbjelka (Sep 15, 2008)

Anybody else waiting for or received their Quara-Fire Castile Insert?  Starting to feel like the only one not getting their stove on here.


----------



## pelletguy (Sep 15, 2008)

I ordered my Mt. Vernon on May 31, 2008.  It was installed on Sept. 5th.  I guess I got in just under the wire when it came to the postponed deliveries.  My only problem has been getting my pellets.  I have been on the delivery list since early June.  I am currently still 19th on the list.  I guess it is progress from early summer, but, it is getting colder..........


----------



## slls (Sep 15, 2008)

Was in town today so stopped at my dealer to check on the stove. He asked when I ordered it, I said 6-19, he went and got a sheet, asked my name and it was there, he said Friday. He didn’t know if the door or grill would be with it, I told him I would take the stove and wait for the rest. This is a good day, and 79 deg right now.


----------



## imacman (Sep 15, 2008)

slls said:
			
		

> He didn’t know if the door or grill would be with it, I told him I would take the stove and wait for the rest.



The door gets shipped separately from the stove??  Is this the norm for pellet stoves?


----------



## teddy1971 (Sep 15, 2008)

macman said:
			
		

> slls said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This depend on the model stove you have. The quadrafire Sante Fe has the door as a separate option because of the different color doors you can buy (silver or gold). On the Mt Vernon AE the Door and the Stove are the same color so it comes already attached to the stove


----------



## kbjelka (Sep 19, 2008)

kpereyra said:
			
		

> Groundhog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well kpereyra did you get your stove on Tuesday as promised?  They told me at the beginning of September that mine would be on the next truck.  When you said yours was in I was hoping I would get the call.  No messages this week so I am guessing it's not in.  Let us know how you made out.


----------



## chas (Sep 19, 2008)

Groundhog said:
			
		

> Well a fellow Hearth.com member picked up my Jotul Castine today.  Sold it on the board to make room for my Quadra-Fire Castile that failed to arrived twice already.  Now I am walking by an empty hearth in the dining room and 4 tons of pellets in the basement.  Man has it been a long 4 months. Seems like forever.  All I need is the first frost to really push me over the edge!



Well your not alone that's for sure all I ask is for an update with a real date I've been told Dec seeing they've missed 3 scheduled dates I hold no hope of getting mine this year.  With all the back orders I don't see a need to require 50% down a small payment of a few hundred dollars should have filled their needs.  Maybe it's time for the government to step in and require interest paid to the customers waiting.


----------



## chas (Sep 19, 2008)

Groundhog said:
			
		

> Anybody else waiting for or received their Quara-Fire Castile Insert?  Starting to feel like the only one not getting their stove on here.



I've been waiting since June 2nd for my Castile free standing stove.


----------



## dsnedegar3 (Sep 19, 2008)

I just called to get a status on whether there was any news on the Jan 1 date I was given ... the comment made was "thats the Spring pool date" ... my impression now is that if your delivery is by February youll  be lucky.  The the Quad Sales guy is always coming in on Monday, so call back on Tuesday, and yet they never know anything more ...


----------



## kbjelka (Sep 19, 2008)

Well I got the call today that my Castile insert ordered in mid June has arrived. I must say from what I've seen on these posts it looks as though Quadra-Fire is starting to catch up. I can't wait to get it in and stop worrying about it. It seems like I've been waiting for this thing forever. I must say my dealer has been great despite the two missed dates. I was definitely frustrated at times but it must be a rough year to be in their shoes.


----------



## teddy1971 (Sep 20, 2008)

Groundhog said:
			
		

> Well I got the call today that my Castile insert ordered in mid June has arrived. I must say from what I've seen on these posts it looks as though Quadra-Fire is starting to catch up. I can't wait to get it in and stop worrying about it. It seems like I've been waiting for this thing forever. I must say my dealer has been great despite the two missed dates. I was definitely frustrated at times but it must be a rough year to be in their shoes.



I'm glad to hear that it finally came in. Good luck with the installation.


----------



## slls (Sep 20, 2008)

Picked up my 1200 today, 13 weeks 2 days since order, door and grill back ordered for about 2 weeks. At least I can install it.


----------



## kbjelka (Sep 20, 2008)

slls said:
			
		

> Picked up my 1200 today, 13 weeks 2 days since order, door and grill back ordered for about 2 weeks. At least I can install it.



Mine took a little over 12 weeks to come in.


----------



## slls (Sep 20, 2008)

Great news, we are finally on a roll.


----------



## bostonbaked (Sep 22, 2008)

I'm glad to see you guys got your stoves. I well remember my own waiting, wondering, and gnashing of teeth.


----------



## tunaman (Sep 23, 2008)

ordered castille insert on july 2, pushed back from first of september to the first of october and now the dealer says they have a confirmation from quadrafire for a december 1st arrival.  hoping that date holds as it has so far been a frustrating experience


----------



## dsnedegar3 (Sep 23, 2008)

It seems like if you got your order in before the last week of June, you've got a good chance of getting it this year.


----------



## slls (Sep 23, 2008)

That is about right, they are still filling June orders.


----------



## edb123 (Sep 23, 2008)

I ordered my stove (mt Vernon AE insert) in early June.  At this point I can't even get the dealer to return a call to give me an update.  When I was thinking of purchasing the stove and would call to ask a question, I would get a call back within minutes.  Since I've purchased the stove and left my 50% deposit..... crickets.  My delivery date was supposed to be the end of August... haven't heard anything.  5 tons of pellets in the basement, an empty zero clearance hearth and nice cool air coming into the house and no stove to show for it.  This is really working out so far, glad I went with a reputable, service oriented dealer!!  :roll:   I'm now wondering if i have a problem with the stove this winter (if i ever get it) will the "service" be the same?


----------



## timss13 (Sep 23, 2008)

Good news for me at least. I ordered my Mt Vernon Insert in early June and had it installed today...ah the nice warmth!


----------



## edb123 (Sep 23, 2008)

i guess that means there is some hope for those of us who ordered in June and are yet to receive


----------



## dsnedegar3 (Sep 24, 2008)

Just got off the phone with my Dealer in central CT.  My Mount Vernon AE which I ordered on 7/1 and was told I was in the January pool of of orders appears to be an order that will not be  fulfilled.  Quadrafire does not want to send them Mount Vernons because they didn't sell many in previous years because of all the problems MV's had.  My read is I'm into next summer on this and the dealer really appears to want to refund my money.  He said they're taking the Mount Vernon off their floor because Quadrafire isn't going to meet their orders.  It sounds like by using the historicial orders by model to determine quantities they will receive, there is no way they can meet orders placed anytime soon.


----------



## tunaman (Sep 24, 2008)

Daves said:
			
		

> Just got off the phone with my Dealer in central CT.  My Mount Vernon AE which I ordered on 7/1 and was told I was in the January pool of of orders appears to be an order that will not be  fulfilled.  Quadrafire does not want to send them Mount Vernons because they didn't sell many in previous years because of all the problems MV's had.  My read is I'm into next summer on this and the dealer really appears to want to refund my money.  He said they're taking the Mount Vernon off their floor because Quadrafire isn't going to meet their orders.  It sounds like by using the historicial orders by model to determine quantities they will receive, there is no way they can meet orders placed anytime soon.




dealer says we are one of the "lucky" ones as we have a confirmed purchase order.  She said they have returned alot of deposits the last two weeks


----------



## dsnedegar3 (Sep 24, 2008)

So I'm sitting here asking myself why does the dealer want to give me back my deposit?  At this point I pretty much said that I have no place to get another one, and am willing to wait until it comes in regardless of the timeframe rather than starting the process all over again.  I just wonder if by giving the deposit back, Quadrafire is off the hook for the order, and now can raise prices again on new orders.  That has to be the reason why they want to give back deposits.


----------



## firewarrior820 (Sep 24, 2008)

Daves said:
			
		

> So I'm sitting here asking myself why does the dealer want to give me back my deposit?  At this point I pretty much said that I have no place to get another one, and am willing to wait until it comes in regardless of the timeframe rather than starting the process all over again.  I just wonder if by giving the deposit back, Quadrafire is off the hook for the order, and now can raise prices again on new orders.  That has to be the reason why they want to give back deposits.



 BINGO!


----------



## bostonbaked (Sep 24, 2008)

Sounds like their still slinging the same BS, see this thread.  https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/20088/  They know just what they are getting in and when. They just lie or duck your calls. These dealers make me want to barf. Good luck to you folks still waiting.


----------



## JBlank912 (Sep 24, 2008)

Has Quadfire ever heard of service? If they have dealers trying to sell there products to then say we are cancelling your order because you have not sold enough of what we can not deliver anyway sounds like bad double talk. I ordered a Lopi Yankee in July, they said they would not give me an install date until they have a trucker number  from the manufacturer but expect it September or October. When they got the number from Lopi they called and scheduled the install (its due Monday September 29th weather permitting). I understand problems keeping up with demand, but if someone says I'll wait, then give them a reasonable expectation. Do you think this is the manufacturer or dealer playing bad games? I'm not sure but the customer is the one suffering. The dealer is the one who's reputation as a local dealer gets tarnished. As for Quadfire, I'd call them directly, if the story is true I'd look for another brand. A company that handles potential customers this poorly always worries me.


----------



## dsnedegar3 (Sep 24, 2008)

I'm convinced it's the manufacturer.  Too many of us are getting the same stories from different dealers.


----------



## eric_s (Sep 25, 2008)

Another data point for those interested.  Just had my stove installed today.
Mt Vernon freestanding.  Order 6/13 and arrived at the dealer 9/13.


----------



## maine61 (Sep 25, 2008)

There does seem to be a light at the end of the tunnel on some Quad deliveries.  I ordered my CB 1200i on 6/23 with an expected delivery of late August.  The dealer later moved the date to November.  Was told today "CB 1200's are starting to come in" and sometime in October now seams likely.  Not an exact date but I'm feeling more confident than I was a few weeks ago.....


----------



## slls (Sep 25, 2008)

Picked up my CB1200 Saturday, installed Tuesday, still waiting for door.


----------



## chas (Sep 25, 2008)

I got a call from a dealer in MA who said he expects the stove to be shipped to him on Dec 4th and I would hear from them right after Oct 1st with an install date.  It's simple what every the install date is I have no control of all I ask is for honest communications.  I wish I had enough $$$ to get into the business I certainly would offer better customer service.


----------



## dsnedegar3 (Sep 25, 2008)

Just curious -- when did you order your Mount Vernon AE?


----------



## NoMoreOPEC (Sep 26, 2008)

Im not sure if any one has posted the letter sent to Dealers on Sept 2nd but here is there shipping schedule by order date.

http://www.enchantedfireside.com/Client_Letter.pdf


----------



## dsnedegar3 (Sep 26, 2008)

So I read the delivery timeframe notice and it  states due dates based on model based on order date.... my dealer is telling me that they're delivery dates are being impacted based on historical sales of individual Quadrafire ... am I getting a line from my dealer, or is that being left out of this communication on purpose?


----------



## chas (Sep 26, 2008)

NoMoreOPEC said:
			
		

> Im not sure if any one has posted the letter sent to Dealers on Sept 2nd but here is there shipping schedule by order date.
> 
> http://www.enchantedfireside.com/Client_Letter.pdf




Wow you should open your own stove shop I got more info from you than the dealer.  Thanks for the info it puts some sense to this madness...


----------



## lswenson (Sep 26, 2008)

We purchased a Castile insert and my dealer is saying from beginning of 2009 to June 2009. We purchased mid-July. Yet, the letter from Quadra-fire listed in the link from Enchanted Fire is for projected date of Early 2009. For the most part, it appears my dealer is telling the truth since the dealer did say the freestands were coming in quicker and the bigger stoves too. I heard the 1200s are coming quicker because they're being produced in China. Personally, I prefer mine which is suppose to be produced here in the U.S.

Has anyone received dates from their dealers that differ from the letter listed here? I would assume mine should match the Enchanted Fire dealer since we also purchased from a Massachusetts dealer.


----------



## edb123 (Sep 27, 2008)

I ordered my Mt Vernon AE insert on June 3.  Finally received a call last night telling me it has arrived at the store.. WOOO HOOOOO, can hear my oil man crying already!!


----------



## kbjelka (Sep 30, 2008)

Well my install date is tomorrow for my Castile insert ordered in early June.  I spent some time this weekend updating the outlet next to the hearth from a two prong to a properly grounded three prong.  I also ran an 18/2 thermostat wire from the hearth to an interior wall in my living room.  Snaking the wire took me a few frustrating hours but I figured the installers would just slap it right next to the stove.  My last chore is to pop up on the flat roof near the chimney tonight and blow off any leaves and debris.  Hopefully I don't get any last minute calls with bad news, it's been a long long wait!


----------



## kpereyra (Sep 30, 2008)

Groundhog said:
			
		

> Well my install date is tomorrow for my Castile insert ordered in early June.  I spent some time this weekend updating the outlet next to the hearth from two prong to a properly grounded three prong.  I also ran an 18/2 thermostat wire from the hearth to an interior wall in my living room.  Snaking the wire took me a few frustrating hours but I figured the installers would just slap it right next to the stove.  My last chore is to pop up on the flat roof near the chimney tonight and blow off any leaves and debris.  Hopefully I don't get any last minute calls with bad news, it's been a long long wait!



I think you'll be pleased with the guys that do the install.  They did a good job with my AE freestanding unit.  Good idea to run your own thermostat.  They were not prepared to install mine the way I wanted them to but the were able to install it cleanly across the room on an interior wall with some help from me.  

When they were here I asked them if the inserts were delayed and they said that they were.  I'm glad you're finally getting your's installed.  

Good luck.


----------



## bobb0815 (Oct 1, 2008)

Ordered Santa Fe insert in early July was told various delivery dates mainly around late August.  Needless to say that did not happen still waiting with the only promise being given now is that I'm the next on the list.   

/Bob


----------



## imacman (Oct 1, 2008)

bobb0815 said:
			
		

> ..... the only promise being given now is that I'm the next on the list.
> /Bob



Looks like it won't be much longer.....being next is better than being last.


----------



## DannyF (Oct 7, 2008)

NoMoreOPEC said:
			
		

> Im not sure if any one has posted the letter sent to Dealers on Sept 2nd but here is there shipping schedule by order date.
> 
> http://www.enchantedfireside.com/Client_Letter.pdf



I ordered a Quadrafire Castille pellet insert in Willow on June 21st. If  I am reading the shipping schedule in the 9/2 letter correctly, my dealer should already have that stove. Instead I am being told by the dealer that my stove won't be available for at least a month.

Does anyone know if the 9/2 letter from Quadrafire is the latest up date they have given to their dealers? Is there later info, or am I just being conned by this dealer?

BTW, The dealer is "Finest Hearth & Home" in Yarmouth , Maine. Is there anything about these folks that I should  be wary about?


----------



## in-control (Oct 7, 2008)

DannyF said:
			
		

> NoMoreOPEC said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I talked with the dealer last week and you have to go to their web site and see the most upto date information.  The link above is for the old letter.  I ordered mine on 7/18 and they told me January then.  The schedual say's January and when I taked with them that was still the plan.


----------



## dsnedegar3 (Oct 7, 2008)

I showed my Dealer that document from Quadrafire ... He said he never had seen it before.


----------



## in-control (Oct 7, 2008)

NewEnglander said:
			
		

> We purchased a Castile insert and my dealer is saying from beginning of 2009 to June 2009. We purchased mid-July. Yet, the letter from Quadra-fire listed in the link from Enchanted Fire is for projected date of Early 2009. For the most part, it appears my dealer is telling the truth since the dealer did say the freestands were coming in quicker and the bigger stoves too. I heard the 1200s are coming quicker because they're being produced in China. Personally, I prefer mine which is suppose to be produced here in the U.S.
> 
> Has anyone received dates from their dealers that differ from the letter listed here? I would assume mine should match the Enchanted Fire dealer since we also purchased from a Massachusetts dealer.



I talked with our dealer last week and they stated that the problem was that Qaud produces stoves at a ratio of 1 freestanding to 1 insert.  In reality people are buying 1 freestanding for every 3 inserts.  So the problem lies with Quad not reacting, changing, their mfg. facility to meet the customer demand.


----------



## Turbozcs2003 (Oct 7, 2008)

DannyF said:
			
		

> NoMoreOPEC said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I dont know about their service today but 10 years ago when I built my house, I purchased a gas fireplace from them. I installed it myself.
It came in with a scratch on the painted surround. It was a PITA to get them to order some paint, their follow up service sucks!
They blew me off three times. I also had to go back to get some other parts which they ordered incorrectly.  I priced a pellet stove from them but decided to buy a Harman. Of course I am still waiting on my stove too. Maybe you will have better luck.


----------



## Craiger13 (Oct 7, 2008)

Probably going to jinx myself.......but I have a Quad Mt Vernon AE porcelain mahogany insert ordered in June scheduled to be installed tomorrow in Eastern CT.....stove shipped from WA on 9/25 and arrived at the dealer 10/1.   Stove was purchased from a dealer in Central CT. It has been a long ordeal....almost a comical story in retrospect. I'll share all the details and pics in the next few days once the install is complete.


----------



## BDPVT (Oct 7, 2008)

We ordered a Mt. Vernon AE on 6/11 and were told to expect delivery on 8/19. That date came and went but the dealer got a revised date from Quadrafire of 10/24. He said we are fourth on his backorder list with the first arriving on 10/21. I dont' understand how Quadrafire allocates shipments to their dealers. It sounds like many who ordered after use have already recieved their stoves.


----------



## bostonbaked (Oct 8, 2008)

This thread is so long it must be some kind of record. Quadrafire and their band of slimeball dealers should be ashamed of themselves. I hope in the end all their bad behavior comes back to bite them on their ass.


----------



## chas (Oct 8, 2008)

bostonbaked said:
			
		

> This thread is so long it must be some kind of record. Quadrafire and their band of slimeball dealers should be ashamed of themselves. I hope in the end all their bad behavior comes back to bite them on their ass.



With their poor performance by Quadra-Fire and their dealers they must be on the board of directors for AIG...


----------



## alexdrozd (Oct 15, 2008)

Ordered 1200 Insert on 6/26/08. Still not in yet. Everyone else getting theirs?


----------



## tunaman (Oct 15, 2008)

Ordered july 6 being told first week of december


----------



## Craiger13 (Oct 15, 2008)

My Mt Vernon was installed last week on 10/8, ordered June 13, arrived early July but was cracked so "re=ordered" about July 8th or so. Just trying to find a few free minutes at home so I can post with the entire story and some pics.


----------



## kbjelka (Oct 17, 2008)

Groundhog said:
			
		

> Well my install date is tomorrow for my Castile insert ordered in early June.  I spent some time this weekend updating the outlet next to the hearth from a two prong to a properly grounded three prong.  I also ran an 18/2 thermostat wire from the hearth to an interior wall in my living room.  Snaking the wire took me a few frustrating hours but I figured the installers would just slap it right next to the stove.  My last chore is to pop up on the flat roof near the chimney tonight and blow off any leaves and debris.  Hopefully I don't get any last minute calls with bad news, it's been a long long wait!



My stove was finally installed on October 1st.  The install went well and I am pleased with the unit so far.  I would highly recommend running the thermostat wire ahead of the install.  It was pretty clear the install guys were not prepared to snake the wires where I wanted it.  It was well worth the wait but I feel for those of you who are still waiting.  It was a really frustrating five months but I feel in hindsight that my dealer did the best they could.  Thanks to everyone and good luck to those still holding on.


----------



## johnnywarm (Oct 17, 2008)

Groundhog said:
			
		

> Groundhog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Good luck Groundhog we where praying for you.


----------



## bostonbaked (Oct 17, 2008)

Groundhog, Glad to hear you finally got your stove and it's up and running. I hope you have good luck with it. You are a patient man.


----------



## maine61 (Oct 17, 2008)

Ordered my CB 1200 Insert on 6/23.  Latest info. from the dealer is "the stove maybe in next delivery at the beginning of November".  It's like pulling teeth trying to get any details.....


----------



## Rickster (Oct 17, 2008)

My Quad is still not here.
I found a dealer in mid July who had a free standing unit in stock. Bought it over the phone, because I knew no one had them.
Get a call the next day. Yeah,um, turns out the stove was damaged , so we can't sell it to you. (I'll bet)
Ordered one from another store, ONLY ordered from this dealer because I was supposedly able to claim one of the stoves he already had on order from early June (made him show me the paperwork to prove it).
The first estimated delivery was mid August.
Then it was changed to mid September.
As of last week, I am being told late November. I said Uh-huh.
I can't wait to put a hole in my roof in the middle of winter yahoo!
Consider me among those who are pretty pissed off.
Funny, you can go to a car dealer, order a car with whatever options you want, and have it custom built for you in 2 months. Why does it take 4 months to build a frikkin' stove?
Grrr.


----------



## jtaylor809 (Oct 18, 2008)

Ordered and paid in full for a Mt Vernon AE insert on 6/28.  I have called the dealer once per month since August with the latest update being maybe end of October, probably November....told I am #6 in line.  I have emailed them on several instances with no response, also attached a copy of the estimated delivery schedule other dealers (Enchanted Fireside) are posting on their websites as a recommendation.  I am remaining patient for now as to not get pushed back a couple spots in line for being a "jerk".  It is really cooling down here in Maine, trying to hold off from turning on the oil furnancef!


----------



## DannyF (Oct 20, 2008)

mestove said:
			
		

> Ordered and paid in full for a Mt Vernon AE insert on 6/28.  I have called the dealer once per month since August with the latest update being maybe end of October, probably November....told I am #6 in line.  I have emailed them on several instances with no response, also attached a copy of the estimated delivery schedule other dealers (Enchanted Fireside) are posting on their websites as a recommendation.  I am remaining patient for now as to not get pushed back a couple spots in line for being a "jerk".  It is really cooling down here in Maine, trying to hold off from turning on the oil furnancef!



Would you mind sharing which store you bought from?  I placed an order for a Castille pellet insert on 6/21 from Finest Hearth & home in Yarmouth, Me on 6/21. I'm getting the same type of run-around.


----------



## jtaylor809 (Oct 21, 2008)

DannyF:  I purchased from the same outfit, but it was the Bangor office.  From what I have been told they will get a couple hundred stoves per truck load, but there will be all different models and colors so they are not able to provide a more accurate delivery date.  I would think based on their order schedule, they would know which truck a particular stove would be on...not some sort of variety pack of stoves that may or may not be your stove.  I would rather be told a realistic date that is later than what I had hoped instead of being told every month "oh...it should be next month when we get your stove".


----------



## lswenson (Oct 25, 2008)

Has anyone who ordered a Quadrafire fireplace insert at the end of June or beginning of July received their stove or got a more recent estimate as to when they will receive it? I'm getting concerned about the comments I hear from my dealer.


----------



## dsnedegar3 (Oct 25, 2008)

I ordered July 3 a Quadrafire AE insert and I was initially told end of August... latest update was no chance to get it before Jan 1 and there was no real timeframe after Jan 1 either.... I've heard nothing since and since oil is dropping, I'm in less of a panic to get it.


----------



## in-control (Oct 27, 2008)

Latest update from my dealer - looks like thier all over Qaud.  I should get my stove in Dec. instead of Jan.  Qaud is catching up with the orders.  I am assuming that the orders are drying up.  I know people who were not willing to wait and purchased whatever they could get quickly.  I am considering Pushing out the install to 1/1/09 to get the $300 tax credit. 

http://www.enchantedfireside.com/Client_Letter_10_24_08.PDF


----------



## lswenson (Oct 27, 2008)

My dealer tells me that even though I ordered in mid-July, I will only receive mine in January. I don't understand the preferential treatments here with some dealers since the Enchanted Fireside claims people who ordered my particular stove in mid July would get it either in end of November or in December. Gotta love it. 

Does anyone know about the energy rebate approved by congress this Fall regarding the pellet stoves?


----------



## in-control (Oct 27, 2008)

NewEnglander said:
			
		

> My dealer is mad at me and not even giving me the response as to when I should get my stove.



That's unacceptable - you may want to see what the dealer that I am using can do for you.


----------



## lswenson (Oct 27, 2008)

I actually finally got a reply. His comment is that I'm scheduled to receive my order in January. I don't understand why Enchanted Fireside posts that for my particular model with the order from when I ordered is suppose to be delivered either end of November or in December. Yet, my dealer says that all dealers dates are different and that mine will be January. Meanwhile, they're supposedly one of the biggest Quadra-fire dealers in Massachusetts.


----------



## johnnywarm (Oct 27, 2008)

NewEnglander said:
			
		

> . Meanwhile, they're supposedly one of the biggest Quadra-fire dealers in Massachusetts.




oviestly not one of the top 10


----------



## jtaylor809 (Nov 4, 2008)

Called my dealer today and was told I have a "confirmed" delivery date from QuadraFire of 11/26 based on my 6/28 order date of a Mt. Vernon insert. Also indicated based on potential cancellations this date could move up. Not the date I hoped for, but an actual date from the factor is better than the guessing my dealer has been doing for the past 2 months.


----------



## ablejoy (Nov 4, 2008)

I ordered my stove first week in Aug and was installed 4 weeks later, clean install no problems and past City inspection. I am very impressed with this company. ] Still not cold enough to burn more than a couple of hours.


----------



## alexdrozd (Nov 4, 2008)

I ordered last week of June, received it last week. 1200i


----------



## greasesleddin (Nov 5, 2008)

I went to the dealer today.They said my stove shipped oct 28th and should be here anytime.I ordered mine June 28th in Bangor.


----------



## jtaylor809 (Nov 5, 2008)

Greasesledding: curiuos what model and color you ordered on 6/28 from Bangor, thanks.


----------



## greasesleddin (Nov 5, 2008)

Its a Mt Vernon AE .Black


----------



## jtaylor809 (Nov 6, 2008)

Greasesleddin: Sorry...one more question...insert or freestanding.


----------



## maine61 (Nov 6, 2008)

I'd love to see this thread die off but it looks there are are plenty of us still awaiting Quad stoves.  Ordered my CB 1200i on 6/23 and still no delivery date....


----------



## greasesleddin (Nov 6, 2008)

Freestanding.Do you have one on order there too.Im just hoping they arent feeding me another line of bs.


----------



## DannyF (Nov 6, 2008)

greasesleddin said:
			
		

> I went to the dealer today.They said my stove shipped oct 28th and should be here anytime.I ordered mine June 28th in Bangor.




Greasesleddin:   By any chance is your dealer  Finest Hearth & Home in Bangor ?


----------



## jtaylor809 (Nov 7, 2008)

Freestanding.Do you have one on order there too.Im just hoping they arent feeding me another line of bs. 

Mine is an insert which may be why you have a sooner delivery date.


----------



## greasesleddin (Nov 8, 2008)

I cant believe it I picked up my stove today.Now i suppose i will have to get off my butt and make a hearth pad.


----------



## kbjelka (Nov 15, 2008)

Finally got my stove the first week of October after a four month wait but they did not have the programmable thermostat I ordered in August for the install.  Well it's Mid-November and still no thermostat.  Finally broke down and purchased a nice Lux touch screen model off eBay for about half what the dealer was charging for the re-branded Quad programmable.  Going to call the dealer Monday and get a refund on the T-Stat, the Lux works like a charm.  Guess it's not just stoves that Quadra-Fire is slow on delivering this year.  Last time I checked with the dealer on the order status they said a bunch of people were waiting for thermostats.


----------



## peirhead (Nov 18, 2008)

Glad to hear stoves are coming in..my Castile was ordered Aug 5 so..faint hopes we will have for Christmas but you never know..hearth is all done..ready for the stove.

By the way Groundhog ..what was the model of the lux thermostat you purchased?? ...I might look one up also.


----------



## kbjelka (Nov 18, 2008)

peirhead said:
			
		

> Glad to hear stoves are coming in..my Castile was ordered Aug 5 so..faint hopes we will have for Christmas but you never know..hearth is all done..ready for the stove.
> 
> By the way Groundhog ..what was the model of the lux thermostat you purchased?? ...I might look one up also.



Hey peirhead, keeping my fingers crossed for you.  I purchased the Lux TX9000TS which is their top of the line model.  Got an open box off of eBay for about half retail.  It works great with the Castile.  I think any of the Lux 24/Millivolt models would work fine but the jury is still kind of out in my mind on the programmable in general.  It has cut down my pellet usage quite a bit but I am noticing the cold floors and room corners in the morning and when we first get home.  I am also wondering if the Quad branded model sold by the dealer has any different logic with regard to swing.  This one swings +- the set value where I have heard the Quad Mt Vernon t-stat swings up to the set value and shuts down.  Still playing with the settings so maybe I will get it dialed in over the next week or so.  I am also wondering if the setback is causing my bedroom zone to burn more oil during the day and whether it might just be better to burn pellets full time.  I'll provide further feedback over the next week or so.


----------



## maine61 (Nov 21, 2008)

Finally got the call from my dealer that my CB 1200i has arrived.  Ordered on 6/24 and after a five month wait I'll finally have something to burn the pellets in my garage!


----------



## speedo (Nov 28, 2008)

Ordered Quadrafire Mt. Vernon AE in July. Just recieved word it is being shipped December 11. Arrives  the 17th with installation within a week! ( so they say) Yahoo! finally!


----------



## dsnedegar3 (Nov 28, 2008)

Ordered my AE insert on  July 3 and was told it was shipping to the dealer on Dec 30.  I hope its installed by mid January.


----------



## debonu (Dec 5, 2008)

Just got my Quad Castille Insert installed yesterday!  Ordered end of July and finally installed!  Now I need to find pellets because I'm lazy and haven't secured more than a few bags ahead of time... whoops!


----------



## 69Stingray (Dec 10, 2008)

Ordered my Mt. Vernon AE in Sept, arrived late last week. Installing this weekend. Great looking stove.


----------



## kbjelka (Dec 10, 2008)

69Stingray said:
			
		

> Ordered my Mt. Vernon AE in Sept, arrived late last week. Installing this weekend. Great looking stove.



Congratulations, I wish I could have fit the MT Vernon in my hearth but I had to settle for a Castile.  Good luck with the installation!


----------



## imacman (Dec 10, 2008)

debonu said:
			
		

> Just got my Quad Castille Insert installed yesterday!  Ordered end of July and finally installed!  Now I need to find pellets because I'm lazy and haven't secured more than a few bags ahead of time... whoops!



We need to see pics, or it really didn't happen!  LOL

BTW, welcome to the site.


----------



## imacman (Dec 10, 2008)

69Stingray said:
			
		

> Ordered my Mt. Vernon AE in Sept, arrived late last week. Installing this weekend. Great looking stove.



Again, don't forget to post pics of the final install.  We need to see it, to believe it!   :lol:


----------



## debonu (Dec 10, 2008)

Will do!  One of the first things I did when the installers left was to take pics of it!  LOL

Took a bit of time to get used to efficiently running it, but so far so good!  Wife is definitely happy with the heat that it is pumping out!


----------



## peirhead (Dec 17, 2008)

My dealer says all their remaining back-ordered stoves will on a truck due in at the end of Dec....to be installed soon thereafter..I expect "First Light" before my birthday!!  see the hearth below...pretty simple!


----------



## showdogs (Dec 18, 2008)

My first post here. I just fired up my Quad Sante Fe. It was a self install into a corner. I have had no problems at all so far. I am very pleased by the quality of this stove. It seems to be quiet enough. Now I have to decide what pellets I will burn. I picked up a bag at Home Depot to fire her up and they seem to be fine.
Thanks for listening. I sure I will be posting questions in the near future.


----------



## kbjelka (Dec 18, 2008)

showdogs said:
			
		

> My first post here. I just fired up my Quad Sante Fe. It was a self install into a corner. I have had no problems at all so far. I am very pleased by the quality of this stove. It seems to be quiet enough. Now I have to decide what pellets I will burn. I picked up a bag at Home Depot to fire her up and they seem to be fine.
> Thanks for listening. I sure I will be posting questions in the near future.



Welcome Showdogs and good luck with the new stove!


----------



## PelletRat (Dec 18, 2008)

Ordered my Quadrafire Mt. Vernon Insert (black) on 6/23 and it was installed on 10/15, the build tag says it was manufactured on 9/08. So far I've used almost a ton of pellets and the house is at least 8 to 10 degrees warmer than it was with oil. Heating a two story colonial with 2200 sq feet. The oil thermostat on both floors is shutoff Cost was a little over 4K for complete installation. I've had to replace the thermostat already due to a glitch where the time on the hour settings reset itself to 0:00 and when I tried to change it back the time field went to 3 positions on the hour field.


----------



## dsnedegar3 (Dec 29, 2008)

Mount Vernon AE order 7/3 is being installed tomorrow!  Finally!  It's 60+ today but looking to get cold by the 1/1.


----------

